# Post coital testing?!?!?



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello ladies im not sure if this is the correct place for this post but i have to put it somewhere and i am slowly loosing the will to live lol!!

My name is carley my DH and I r both 27 we have been ttc for over 3 yrs now and i have an 8 yr old son from a previous relationship, i am currently on clomid (altho i ovulate by myself  ) it is hell and i have very bad side effets, actually thinking about stopping taking it as i only have a 1% chance of it actually working and don't believe it should have been given to me, think it was just a long shot as we can't afford ivf/icsi privately!!

Anyway sorry for the waffle basically i have heard a lot about post coital testing and am convinced this is mone and dh's prob, that we r not compatible!

I have been told by cons that this testing is not done anymore i just wondered if any of u ladies have had this test or if i could maybe get it done privately?!?!?

Many thanx sorry for the waffle im just so desp to find out and don't seem to b getting any answers!!

xx


----------

